# Charlie's Anonymous Member Rant



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

I think Charles @charlieclouser recent rant in the Spitfire diatribe about the anonymous members credibility here and questioning hiding behind there anonymity was off base.

Especially to the many members who are here to help. I share my identity with many members after I get to know them privately (even Charlie) and make friends. Many others here have helped me with things including Charlie.

Seeing there is not a rule here that you must use your real info some members choose to protect there's and there family and children's anonymity especially in this crazy F'ed up world we live in.

I do not mind Charlie supporting Spitfire and arguing there side even before a library is released (we must insure the free stuff keeps flowing), but I thought something needed to be said in defense to recent posts and comments about this issue.

All due respect to Charlie and others. 
Sincerely, James


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 4, 2018)

I've often wondered if there's a way to change one's user name... I'd much rather use my actual name these days, but (for reasons I can understand), it isn't encouraged or easy to do? So, I have my name in signature. That said, if I could change my username, I would!


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 4, 2018)

I think it was more about, when you know someones real name, you can read more into them and see if you value their opinion or not.

Its easier to look up a Daniel James and see he writes really poor epic music, so when he talks on chamber music he isn't worth listening to.

Its harder to get a feel for where 'Nutsackberries69' stands on certain topics so the default is that their opinion isnt worth much.

Also its easier to start debating like an asshole under an anon name. There is a certain accountability to using your own name here. I have lost the respect of a few people on this forum because of my stance on some subjects. But I think to those with whom I still hold any shred of respect, my opinion holds weight because I stand behind what I have said.

At the end of the day I think I prefer to be held accountable for my words. It makes me question what I am saying, and when I am wrong, I am wrong publicly which only helps me to grow as a person. And I am all for growth. 

-DJ


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 4, 2018)

I hide nothing, except my Oreo cookies from my 5 year-old.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes Jim, PM Andre @creativeforge and he can do it for you if you have a legit reason. James



whinecellar said:


> I've often wondered if there's a way to change one's user name... I'd much rather use my actual name these days, but (for reasons I can understand), it isn't encouraged or easy to do? So, I have my name in signature


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think Charles @charlieclouser recent rant in the Spitfire diatribe about the anonymous members credibility here and questioning hiding behind there anonymity was off base.
> 
> Especially to the many members who are here to help. I share my identity with many members after I get to know them privately (even Charlie) and make friends. Many others here have helped me with things including Charlie.
> 
> ...



Hi James! In a funny way, knowing your name actually makes me think differently of you. You become a real person all of a sudden. I know we have had run ins in the past but now I know your name lets reset and try again. :D

As I have said its easier to be dismissive of an anon 

-Daniel


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

I saw Charlie's post and decided it was best not to comment.

I can see both sides... all I would add is that there does exist a number of good and legitimate reasons, none of which I've seen mentioned here, to NOT use one's real name. Everyone seems to be only looking at one side of it.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2018)

@synthpunk
Hi James  nice to know your name.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 4, 2018)

So it's James Punk. What were your parents thinking?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

I came out the womb with a mohawk!



PaulBrimstone said:


> So it's James Punk. What were your parents thinking?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I came out the womb with a mohawk!


Lordy, that must have hurt.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Who would buy a desk from a guy named Joe ?



chillbot said:


> I saw Charlie's post and decided it was best not to comment.
> 
> I can see both sides... all I would add is that there does exist a number of good and legitimate reasons, none of which I've seen mentioned here, to NOT use one's real name. Everyone seems to be only looking at one side of it.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice to know your name James. Knowing it adds to the reality that we're actually humans typing these sentiments on this forum. Not digital avatars shouting in the dark. It's easy to think of people you disagree with this way. It's harder to remember that they're people.

Some days, I have to ignore this forum because it can feel like most users don't know this.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2018)

I understand your sentiment James (and no hello here as I knew it already ).
Sometimes I regretted using my own name and sometimes I am happy that I did it. What counts for me is that I post as I am and often think hard if I say something or not just as I do normally. This also resulted now and in emotional postings but I think people here can get a grasp of who I am and that is often also how I would like to see others.


----------



## MPortmann (Mar 4, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I think it was more about, when you know someones real name, you can read more into them and see if you value their opinion or not.
> 
> Its easier to look up a Daniel James and see he writes really poor epic music, so when he talks on chamber music he isn't worth listening to.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Kony (Mar 4, 2018)

I think the inference some people are making that posting under a pseudonym means you can act without any repercussions is incorrect - just Google troll arrests. It should make no difference if you post under a real name or not. 

I did not know who Daniel James was when I first came across his YouTube channel. I made my own mind up about DJ and his channel after watching his walkthroughs/reviews (big fan btw - I learned a lot and spent lots of hard-earned money thanks to DJ). On the other hand, there are many other channels with "real name hosts" that aren't any good, so go figure. I think the other thread Synthpunk is referring to is a good example of how things can go the other way as I felt I was being trolled by someone who has their real name in their signature....


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Who would buy a desk from a guy named Joe ?


The prevailing assumption is that users hide behind anonymous usernames in order to be able to say things that they wouldn’t otherwise say “to your face” or under their real names. Otherwise why wouldn’t they just use their names unless they are hiding something?? I’m certain some people do this, but don’t assume it for everyone. Get past that and assume it is NOT true, now you can start thinking about other reasons someone might use an alias. Think about what a tiny town Los Angeles is, in our industry, where seemingly everyone knows everyone. And think about ghostwriters and no-names and people that work behind the scenes. Think about zoning and building codes and homeowner associations and running a music business from a house. Think about privacy and random facebook friend requests.

I don’t know that I’m much help, I mostly hang around the “working in the industry” section, but I like to think I’ve helped a few people here and there, whereas I would actually be handcuffed by using my real name.

My personal feeling is, I put some effort into trying to make somewhat-intelligent and decently-written posts. When I see others do the same I tend to insta-value their opinion. You can tell a ton about a person from their posts, anonymous or not. If your post is full of grammar mistakes and typos (and especially in the TITLE… WHY, WHY THE TITLE) I am not going to put a lot of stock into what you have to say, sorry. If it is well thought-out and logical of course I will listen. Charlie is a good example of someone who I would value their opinion solely on the basis of their posts, even if he posted under an alias.

And I have no illusions that I’m actually posting anonymously. Anyone could find out my name with minimal investigating, and some people have, and others have just asked, and a lot of people know anyway. But it’s entirely not important or relevant to what I post here and I am literally nobody anyway.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

oh man , thats a long thread .maybe it can be summarized in the weekly newsletter - the gossip version 

as for the topic at hand, i wish I could change my profile name. i set up a long time a go thinking my venezuelan jewish name is not going to be the most common or normal aroun here and for privacy reasons but now that i do patches and samples w pulsesetter-sounds i want for people to know who i am for the trust part of it. it helps bring up that trust portion of things. iand that im not hiding. similar to charlies point of alan vs anonymus when commenting about speakers. your real name helps with trust in comments about gear music etc.
Edit: i guess i can add my name in the signature. duh. 

but for arguement sake, there that old saying that says: those can... do, those who cant... teach. so maybe someone might not have the best music example or name recognition but knows very well how to teach the basics. teaching is hard in the part of making it stick and getting students to raise awerness of specific issues and see the bigger picture.
so remainig anonymus might be just a way for getting that out of the way. but depends on each account i guess.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

@gsilbers Just pm Andre @creativeforge and he can change your user name with a legit reason like this.

Some great conversation here, thanks everyone!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> The prevailing assumption is that users hide behind anonymous usernames in order to be able to say things that they wouldn’t otherwise say “to your face” or under their real names. Otherwise why wouldn’t they just use their names unless they are hiding something?? I’m certain some people do this, but don’t assume it for everyone. Get past that and assume it is NOT true, now you can start thinking about other reasons someone might use an alias. Think about what a tiny town Los Angeles is, in our industry, where seemingly everyone knows everyone. And think about ghostwriters and no-names and people that work behind the scenes. Think about zoning and building codes and homeowner associations and running a music business from a house. Think about privacy and random facebook friend requests.
> 
> I don’t know that I’m much help, I mostly hang around the “working in the industry” section, but I like to think I’ve helped a few people here and there, whereas I would actually be handcuffed by using my real name.
> 
> ...





hmmm wat about that zoning/building codes?! i guess its for "your city" , got me a bit nervous now :-/ ill have to figure it out in my city.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> @gsilbers Just pm Andre @creativeforge and he can change your user name with a legit reason like this.
> 
> Some great conversation here, thanks everyone!



 thanks!
i think i tried previously but then realized that i also have the gsilbers namein gearslutz. but who knows about that site. it got way too big.
ill try with the signature 1st. which i dunno why it didnt come up (facepalm emoticon)


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

also btw... i could tell from a few posts who was who. i saw rctec posts and realized it was someone who knew about remote control tehcnical specs by some of the type of posts and notice they where kinda specific to certain someone or maybe a few someones who could be. and decided to pay attention. same with chillbots posts and a few others that by the type of answer i knew kinda their level and the type of work. it helps a bit knowing where they are coming from though but also, the posts talk for themselves. i didnt need to really know who charlie was as his huge posts about logic and powercore made me realize this guy knows a lot of this stuff and they where very useful. and by the name i could tell for example synthpunk into synths 
so i guess it depends on each case.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 4, 2018)

Of course the biggest anonymous troll is Rctec


----------



## Blake Ewing (Mar 4, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Its harder to get a feel for where 'Nutsackberries69' stands on certain topics so the default is that their opinion isnt worth much.


I'd take this user's advice as gospel based on the name alone.


----------



## Garry (Mar 4, 2018)

Hmm... I'm somewhat on the fence with this.

I use my real first name, because (a) I lack the creativity to some up with something interesting like 'synth punk'! (b) I agree that avatars and pseudonyms can create a distancing, and that the anonymity encourages trolling and bravado that the screen affords people. 

However, I don't use my full name for 2 reasons: 

In my case, it's not useful information: I can see if you're Daniel James, and you have a YouTube channel, I can go check you out, see that you know what you're talking about, have a track record in the industry, and that provides useful context to understand and value your positions. Since that doesn't apply to me (I'm just a nobody hobbyist, I don't work in the industry, have no track record, and if I ever 'release' anything, the furthest it will go is Soundcloud or, if I'm feeling really bold, VI-C members' compositions, despite the lack of talent it will expose! So, adding my full name doesn't add anything in my case. 
The internet is a weird and wonderful place. I teach my kids to guard their online anonymity closely, since you never know how that information will be used in future, and who knows what the future holds. That's not to give them cover to be idiots, but just to say, creating a permanent record of your every activity has unknown consequences in the future, so is best avoided, unless it's part of your current job and you're building up a profile, in which case, see point 1.
A notable exception to this is Hans Zimmer. I love the fact that he uses a pseudonym here - it's such a blatant statement to say, 'I'm not going to use my celebrity, and shove it in your face to argue from authority'. The humility of that is so respectable in my view. Even the pseudonym itself 'Rctec' - it's so understated, and lacking in ego! Just love this guy!


----------



## mac (Mar 4, 2018)

I wonder what username John Williams posts under? Maybe he was headshot


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> hmmm wat about that zoning/building codes?! i guess its for "your city" , got me a bit nervous now :-/ ill have to figure it out in my city.


I wouldn't sweat it too much. Unless you're in an HOA (homeowner's association). Then you're f**ked.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I wouldn't sweat it too much. Unless you're in an HOA (homeowner's association). Then you're f**ked.




good


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Its easier to look up a Daniel James and see he writes really poor epic music, so when he talks on chamber music he isn't worth listening to.
> 
> 
> -DJ



You know, DJ, I am starting to like you more all the time.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 4, 2018)

We all know that there exists the "Zeitgeist". I for myself can tell you that very often my mind about this and that had changed, because I got new infos or changed my mind after experimenting this and that.
It can be problematic if someone shares an old entry of you today, although today you have a different view on the subject. That's why I understand it why some people prefer to remain anonymous.
I remember a great sentence what Daniel James wrote about me: "Gunther has his moments" ... .


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 4, 2018)

And then there are those of us in witness protection...

I can certainly see the point made by Charlie and others regarding real names inspiring confidence. But surely over time the quality and worth of a person’s posts becomes pretty apparent, no matter what their name. As a relative newcomer here, who doesn't make music full time, my own posts are barely worth the space they take; perhaps the occasional half-assed technical comment that might help a newbie, and that's about it. I'm a longtime muso, but new to some of the tech side. That makes me firmly a learner who is grateful for the vast amount of info I've picked up here from contributors, “real” or incognito.

As others have said, the challenge is to keep the arseholes in check — and they are usually very swiftly identified. All you have to do is call someone a twat and you're out ... oh, wait, something's wrong there 

Also, don't you think that forums that insist on real names rather quickly become, well, humourless?

I'm off to shout at the TV while all the wrong people collect Oscars...


----------



## Saxer (Mar 4, 2018)

All of this conversations are Google tracked. I see forums as communication in a group of friends and like minded people. When I'm in a pub with friends I don't want our conversation to be recorded and published. Same here. It's public like a pub but if someone googles my real name I don't want them to come up with some lapsed explanations from 2008 about an upcoming chamber string library or dated jokes or technical problems about USB2...
Doesn't mean I want to hide. Actually I like real people.

Torsten


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Also, don't you think that forums that insist on real names rather quickly become, well, humourless?


Yes. And why I refuse to post at Verta's forum.


Saxer said:


> All of this conversations are Google tracked. I see forums as communication in a group of friends and like minded people. When I'm in a pub with friends I don't want our conversation to be recorded and published. Same here. It's public like a pub but if someone googles my real name I don't want them to come up with some lapsed explanations from 2008 about an upcoming chamber string library or dated jokes or technical problems about USB2...


This, too, also. 100%.


----------



## Garry (Mar 4, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> And then there are those of us in witness protection...
> 
> I can certainly see the point made by Charlie and others regarding real names inspiring confidence. But surely over time the quality and worth of a person’s posts becomes pretty apparent, no matter what their name. As a relative newcomer here, who doesn't make music full time, my own posts are barely worth the space they take; perhaps the occasional half-assed technical comment that might help a newbie, and that's about it. I'm a longtime muso, but new to some of the tech side. That makes me firmly a learner who is grateful for the vast amount of info I've picked up here from contributors, “real” or incognito.
> 
> ...



Yes, very well put. I haven't been on this forum long, but it's quickly apparent who are the people to listen to, and who you can skip up over quickly, whether or not they're using their real names. Great example: EvilDragon. This guy is incredibly knowledgable on most technical things, Kontakt in particular, and his no-nonsense, fact-based posts are really impressive and to the point. Does it make a difference though that he includes a (quite intimidating) picture of himself? Names are one thing, but I guess if you're making the argument that names are helpful to personify someone's forum contributions, then pictures, rather than avatars, are surely more important still? 

One other point though: unless your profile is linked to your website, where I can see/hear your work, then how useful is a real name/picture actually: I have no idea if that is your real name/picture, as any disappointed Tinder user will surely testify, so it's no less anonymous. So, to me, the most important thing, if you're wanting to establish credibility, is that I can see your output, and I can see that you can do things and produce things that I clearly can't. I have zero credibility, on the basis of my zero output. Christian Henson on the other hand, is on the opposite end of the scale, and not because he uses his real name on the forum!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

Garry said:


> Names are one thing, but I guess if you're making the argument that names are helpful to personify someone's forum contributions, then pictures, rather than avatars, are surely more important still?


That's why I use a real pic of myself.



Garry said:


> One other point though: unless your profile is linked to your website, where I can see/hear your work, then how useful is a real name/picture actually


I don't want to have to qualify. Your point is valid in the opposite sense, I wouldn't want to hear someone's tracks to hear if it was good but to make sure that it wasn't completely just terrible. I've never posted anything here which is in a small part because I don't own anything I write and partly because my tracks stink compared to a lot of the brilliance that hangs around here. But I've made a living writing music for 20 years. That is all that would be important to me. But for you, you have no idea whether that's true or something some random internet bozo (me) just made up to sound qualified. Maybe I'm a 14-year old kid just starting out, who knows. But I do think there is still value in me commenting with my opinion, without qualifying, without knowing whether I am John Williams or 14-year-old pimple kid in mom's basement. It's just kind of how the internet works... you have to have some intelligence to properly use it, which unfortunately many do not.


----------



## Garry (Mar 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> That's why I use a real pic of myself.
> 
> 
> I don't want to have to qualify. Your point is valid in the opposite sense, I wouldn't want to hear someone's tracks to hear if it was good but to make sure that it wasn't completely just terrible. I've never posted anything here which is in a small part because I don't own anything I write and partly because my tracks stink compared to a lot of the brilliance that hangs around here. But I've made a living writing music for 20 years. That is all that would be important to me. But for you, you have no idea whether that's true or something some random internet bozo (me) just made up to sound qualified. Maybe I'm a 14-year old kid just starting out, who knows. But I do think there is still value in me commenting with my opinion, without qualifying, without knowing whether I am John Williams or 14-year-old pimple kid in mom's basement. It's just kind of how the internet works... you have to have some intelligence to properly use it, which unfortunately many do not.



Yep, all good points.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> That's why I use a real pic of myself.


Ha!


----------



## Garry (Mar 4, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Ha!



Yes, but you were much younger when that picture was taken - you're fooling no one here!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Daniel, Next time I'm out on the coast we can grab a pint. Cheers.

And for the love of god some of you guys and gals with the self-defecating humor, just want to say I look up and admire the hard work anyone does these days in this business.

Someone once told me IRS was snooping around at one time, that may be another reason, not saying we do not all file a honest return. I know Chillbot is going to claim his fancy stool as expense.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> And for the love of god some of you guys and gals with the self-defecating humor, just want to say I look up and admire the hard work anyone does these days in this business.


There are gals here??


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, there should be... I wish there were more Valerie's though. The other one's making waves out there are probably way to busy to listen to us most of the time.



chillbot said:


> There are gals here??


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

And just one other note about grammar, spelling, etc. some people work hard through dyslexia and other disorders related. English is not the the primary for some also. So please be a little easy on them and keep that in mind sometimes.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> And just one other note about grammar, spelling, etc. some people work hard through dyslexia and other disorders related so please be a little easy on them and keep that in mind sometimes.


I will keep that in mind... sometimes. As you say. But most of the time it's fairly safe to assume they are just dummies.

Guillermo... not sure what his deal is but since I've met him in real life I cut him a tiny bit of slack.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Mar 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I will keep that in mind... sometimes. As you say. But most of the time it's fairly safe to assume they are just dummies.



Of severely arthritic like me, as one might know when one assumes......


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Of severely arthritic like me, as one might know when one assumes......


I don't ever actually assume anything on the internet, that was the whole point of my previous post. The "dummies" comment was supposed to be in jest, sorry.

I am going to judge your posts, but not because of a couple typos. I'm referring to posting stuff like "omg yur 2 funy lolz" then yes you get placed into Chillbot's Dummy Category for Morons. I'm not sure what goes on in there but I'm pretty sure not much gets done. lolz.


----------



## gpax (Mar 4, 2018)

The authenticity and credibility question seems problematic to me, not for any lack of honest intention, but for how it presumes that avatars and/or pseudonyms are inherently wrong from the start. If you begin dismantling that foray into any online social realm, you begin to pull the thread from the fabric of why such options are available in the first place.

I mean, there are so many good members here who do not use their real names, and I suspect more non or semi-professionals than professionals as well. The argument that one is protecting professional identity is valid; hobbyists and those new to the craft are arguably protecting themselves as well. But, even if an illusion, there is a certain neutrally of participation this also affords.

It’s both a personal choice and non-starter for me if and when someone wants to use their real name, or not. As was (typo edit) already stated, credibility is established in many ways here, from longevity of some contributors, to those who are often so willing to share their own tricks for others to learn from. The exploiters and the trolls are the exceptions.

I’ve never given much thought to my use of a truncated user name (first initial, first three letters of last name), as I’ve used this in every forum for…omg, eighteen years?! That, plus being published through the years, I’ve always used my real name.

- Greg


----------



## chillbot (Mar 4, 2018)

gpax said:


> If you begin dismantling that foray into any online social realm, you begin to pull the thread from the fabric of why such options are available in the first place.


I like you already.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2018)

Yo


chillbot said:


> That's why I use a real pic of myself.
> 
> 
> I don't want to have to qualify. Your point is valid in the opposite sense, I wouldn't want to hear someone's tracks to hear if it was good but to make sure that it wasn't completely just terrible. I've never posted anything here which is in a small part because I don't own anything I write and partly because my tracks stink compared to a lot of the brilliance that hangs around here. But I've made a living writing music for 20 years. That is all that would be important to me. But for you, you have no idea whether that's true or something some random internet bozo (me) just made up to sound qualified. Maybe I'm a 14-year old kid just starting out, who knows. But I do think there is still value in me commenting with my opinion, without qualifying, without knowing whether I am John Williams or 14-year-old pimple kid in mom's basement. It's just kind of how the internet works... you have to have some intelligence to properly use it, which unfortunately many do not.


 @chillbot
I think you're very desk-centric for a pimply faced 14 year old kid,you might want to get a hobby!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 4, 2018)

gpax said:


> The exploiters and the trolls are the exceptions.



^ THIS. People tend to remember the negative interactions more than the neutral or positive ones, I know I do. And sometimes this creates the illusion that the trolls are more prominent than they really are.


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 4, 2018)

I post with my real name.

I'm a nobody, I link my Homepage in my signature. I try to be constructive, and although I am very, very small compared to most of you guys here, I treat this place (as somebody said) like a pub. Everything is open. You can't walk around in a pub, boast your opinion and expect to get away with it - you get your ass handed to you.

I like to know who I'm dealing with - exactly the reasons already stated. Some people have more weight in their tips and help than others - simply because of experience.

I can help with more basic-business, philosophical and guitar/metal stuff (15+ years are worth something). But Orchestral? I'm a damn noob who just reads a lot and tries to implement.

I don't find a reason for me to be anonymous, also, nothing happend to me that would make me consider it. That e.g. rctec stays anonymous makes sense, with a decent following of fans, you don't want this place swamped by fan-threads.

As said, everybody is free to do as he pleases, and anonymous or not, it's a pub - act responsible and with human dignity. Speak freely, but formulate it in a way that is not directly offensive. If e.g. I don't like somebody's style or post, I can say so productively, instead of saying some aggressive 1-word comment.

EDIT: damn autocorrect...


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 4, 2018)

omg i  dis thret lolz


----------



## J-M (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm a glorified bedroom musician so I think that my real name is irrelevant+I've been using my current alias pretty much everywhere. Besides...my real name is on my Soundcloud, Instagram, Facebook, etc. and they are linked to my signature.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 5, 2018)

I am all for transparency. Please include your full name, birth date, social security number, bank account number and PayPal-Email! This way, there will also be good opportunities for lots of people to make a lot of money with your data. In case you are not making all of that transparent I must assume you have something to hide ...


----------



## John Busby (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi
i'm John
i like music


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2018)

For me it is simple. If you write something that seems spurious and I don't know who you are I am likely to think, "What a chowderhead."

But if you write something that seems spurious and I do know who you are and you have credibility with me for having "been there, done that" I am likely to think, "Hmmm, how has his experience and knowledge informed him about this that mine has not?"

Maybe not fair, maybe causes me to overlook some good opinions, but it is the way I think a great percentage of professionals react.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 5, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I will keep that in mind... sometimes. As you say. But most of the time it's fairly safe to assume they are just dummies.
> 
> Guillermo... not sure what his deal is but since I've met him in real life I cut him a tiny bit of slack.



haha. i do have quite the accent but i the grammar is more of a lazyness thing on my part 

im trying to do some video tutorials but man...im going to need english subtitles on my english language tutorials lol.


----------



## Ron Kords (Mar 5, 2018)

My default is anonymous but I must admit I listen a bit more closely to real people. Exception of course for frequent, helpful and knowledgable posters like James Synthpunk!

I think Charlie's comments were fair enough (if I remember rightly) but the general tone of the threads around HZS kind of ramped everyone up a bit! 

Chris


----------



## dgburns (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey everyone, I did not read the CC rant, but just wanted to say Charlie has given SO MUCH to this forum, I for one, can easily overlook any rant from him. And besides, Charlie’s one of the good guys right?

Plus if you need to blame anything, blame Topanga, it’s just crusty every once in awhile, you know?

<<<< and yes, I will eventually get on with it and eat that pizza ...lol.

-edit-

and the name is Burns, as in David G Burns, in case you’re wondering


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a couple of angles on this:

I have to use an alias as it would disturb anyone I know in the real world how much time I spend here and elsewhere.

I use my real name in PMs and have met VI people in the real world. Victory!

I use the same handle elsewhere. Ironically after 10 years "it" has a "greater" online reputation to defend than I do!

Most people on here using their real names are selling something. That's OK. I understand it is important for them.

This also connects to the general socmed phenom. I will do everything I can to keep my life and my kids' lives private. I hope they will be able to decide for themselves if it is healthy to parade in front of strangers in these weird and wonderful ways.

Generally, as a race, as societies, we are only a few years into this (talking with anyone and everyone around the world anytime all the time) and I believe it's about 50/50 heaven/hell good/evil. Mutual respect for those who want to sell, who don 't want to be tracked, who want to be anonymous, who need to shout a bit... I think that basic respect is an important part of life being on the good side. 

(Only 4 more weeks at the beach but will try to cut the cod here)


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 6, 2018)

I have nothing against anyone who chooses to post anonymously. I know everyone has their own reasons.

For me, personally: I have a long, stupid, embarrassing history across various forums of getting into long, stupid, embarrassing fights over music, politics, religion - pretty much anything, really. I like to use my real name here, not because anyone cares who I am, but because it causes me to think twice before I post something potentially stupid or embarrassing.

Not that it always works, but...


----------



## Jaap (Mar 6, 2018)

Ian Dorsch said:


> but because it causes me to think twice before I post something potentially stupid or embarrassing.
> 
> Not that it always works, but...



Oh I can so relate to that


----------



## RCsound (Mar 6, 2018)

I used my real name when I worked as an _______ editor for 21 years (yes, i WAS in THAT industry), some years later as ______ freelancer, i also used my real name when in the past i worked in my free time as admin in 2 _______ and 1 _______ for a friend. I feel for CreativeForge and the rest of moderators because i know how hard their work is.

And now in front of my DAW, i need to fight with the ______ that I have inside, he always ask for something different.

And recently 3 or 4 years, a fucking company that decide to search from my real name and find all the necessary information to sell to 3rd party, including, phone, location, address, size of pants and that i like churros¡¡ , and put all this information online for a short period of time without my consent, until i completely removed it.

And now i want to be off the grid for the reasons comment before, protect my family. My real name is for proffesional work.

I always pay attention to the content, not "who" post "what", some names like Rctec get more weight that "squirrelrat5467", there is no doubt, but let's not put all those who want to remain anonymous in the same definition, this is completely wrong.

Feel free to fill the lines, one is very clear.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 6, 2018)

well this has gotten me thinking!

I use wst3 as my on-line moniker because way back when (think dial up at 1200 baud, Tymenet or Telenet to connect to the WELL to connect to PAN) short handles were the norm, maybe even necessary. This nickname has been online since the early 1980s, and it isn't all that anonymous in the pro-audio circles, probably more so in the music composition/production forums. 

And I never really gave it a thought.

Keeping some personal information private is always a good thing, but I can't be that hard to find/identify, so it is probably moot.

Oddly, there are folks who recognize me by the nickname. How's that for turning things around?

Should I post my real name? I have no idea!


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 6, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I think Charles @charlieclouser recent rant...



This is awesome... was he wearing "the mask?"


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 6, 2018)

My handle is a conjunction of my parent's middle names which is a way to remember them. But the avatar is Legit... me and my old lady... should be obvious who's who.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 6, 2018)

I had the Reuben, Matzah ball soup, and rice pudding at the @mc_deli once, highly recommended!



mc_deli said:


> I have a couple of angles on this:
> 
> I have to use an alias as it would disturb anyone I know in the real world how much time I spend here and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m Josh Richman.
_but am I???

Oh the internet. It’s the Wild West and this place is Mos Eisley Cantina. _


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 6, 2018)

ok I'm HZ, Rctec is my assistant. Now mask has fallen. Please respect my privacy and don't pm me for an assistant position. It's obviously already taken. Thanks


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## mc_deli (Mar 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I had the Reuben, Matzah ball soup, and rice pudding at the @mc_deli once, highly recommended!


I have been around the world indulging myself in the finest sandwiches known to (wo)man. The reuben was briefly queen until I struck gold in Argentina with the lomito completo. But that's not important right now (except I would give my right arm for a sarnie now (and to be ambidextrous) stuck as I am on a paradise beach... Don't @ me!)


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 7, 2018)

Kony said:


>



Prodigy rave version live circa 90 memorable moment in my erm recreational educashun!


----------



## Quasar (Mar 7, 2018)

wst3 said:


> Should I post my real name? I have no idea!



And what exactly would I know about you that i don't know now if you did? And why would it matter?

You either share opinions about VI-related topics or you don't. You either post original music here or you don't. Anything you do here can establish credibility (or a lack thereof) quite apart from whatever information about you exists on a birth certificate or an ID card.

I continue to believe that the internet is a medium best suited to exchanging ideas, ideas that rise and fall on their own merit, rather than getting to know people as individuals, because you don't get all of the visual and audio cues about someone you get in the 3D organic world, and IMHO getting to "know" someone solely on the basis of what we choose to type on a keyboard is insufficient.

If, say, discussing politics, you assert x and I contrarily assert y, these assertions can be weighed and judged independently of the personalities involved. So if I am an FBI agent pretending to be a 13 year old kid (or vice versa) it doesn't matter in the context of what is being discussed.

I choose to remain nominally anonymous, although some here have my real name and address for one reason or another, and it wouldn't be hard to glean if one was sufficiently motivated to do so. And of course some people choose to have much more comprehensive "public" profiles, posting music videos etc., and that's cool. But it's not everyone's cup of tea to be a public person, and there should be no stigma attached to not being one if one doesn't want to.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 7, 2018)

RCsound said:


> I always pay attention to the content, not "who" post "what", some names like Rctec get more weight that "squirrelrat5467", there is no doubt, but let's not put all those who want to remain anonymous in the same definition, this is completely wrong.



I am sure that most of us are influenced to some extent by first impressions, like the ones we get from the choice of certain names and avatars. But I agree, in the end the only thing that counts is what is being posted and not by whom it is being posted.

And I would like to add to that other people's replies to what someone posts. If someone posts about a subject I don't know anything about (which basically is almost everything) other people's responses might give me a(n even) better understanding of the subject matter.

And of course, sometimes it's nothing more than personal opinions ("I like marmite!") or stuff that's not that relevant for the music I am trying to make ("The best way to incorporate the sound of marmite in music is...").

But anyway, since we are all being honest in this thread, my real name is Michel Simons.


----------



## stixman (Mar 7, 2018)

My name is Charly Big Potato’s and what I say carries big weight ok


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 7, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I choose to remain nominally anonymous



I'm afraid that is going to come to an end. Folks, I will reveal for you now, Quasar's personal information:

John Quasar Public (a.k.a John Q. Public)
1234 Anytown, U.S.A.
(555) 555-5555

This address has been verified. I saw it on an advertisement for return address labels in my local coupon circular.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 7, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I'm afraid that is going to come to an end. Folks, I will reveal for you now, Quasar's personal information:
> 
> John Quasar Public (a.k.a John Q. Public)
> 1234 Anytown, U.S.A.
> ...


Gee thanks pal... I've got a tent city camped outside my door already, and the phone is ringing off the hook. Now I'm gonna have to have my name legally changed to G. Gordon Liddy or something. See what you've started?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2018)

So you all may be a bit or a lot influenced by people's real names or fake names or avatars or lack of avatars or profile pics or musical expertise or musical examples or lack of any qualifying music or grammar in posting or post count or post history or just general accomplishments and/or fame, some of which may be real or fake or completely made-up as you mostly have no real way to verify any of this. Got it. Welcome to the internets.

I could sign my name Thomas Newman or NewmanFan01 or make up a name like Jiff Jibberish, I don't really see the difference it makes if you're not savvy enough to make up your own mind. If you disregard anything I say because I'm chillbot oh well I'm still going to say it anyway.

I'm sorry to say I do have a mild-to-strong opinions on each and every one of you, because I do form opinions based on your posts, because I don't know how to otherwise do it. (I thought that was how this worked.) And a few of you are on my shit list.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 7, 2018)

chillbot said:


> And a few of you are on my shit list.


But only one can be at the top


----------



## Farkle (Mar 7, 2018)

chillbot said:


> And a few of you are on my shit list.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> But only one can be at the top


Sadly, my shit list has been in the most part formed by the off-topic area, which really isn't how things should be, which is why I had petitioned to abort the abortion thread, causing Mr. Fred to take off-topics out of the ticker, which is not at all what I wanted, and caused much anguish among certain people including myself, possibly being the reason that Mike G bought the forum, in so that he could rightfully place off-topics back into the ticker, but splitting off politics into a deep, dark, and unruly quadrant of the internets, of which I will never venture, and because the one thing this forum really needed was more sub-forums.

There are people who may or may not be amazing and talented musicians and composers but of whom I will never respect their opinion because of certain beliefs, or, in extreme cases, the love of a certain red-headed buffoon presiding over los estados unidos. And THAT is my issue with having politics on this board.

(Do you think at this point I should just go ahead and call a moderator a twat or have I gone far enough for censorship?)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 7, 2018)

chillbot said:


> (Do you think at this point I should just go ahead and call a moderator a twat or have I gone far enough for censorship?)


Hey I'm still waiting for my avatar to be banned for glorifying guns


----------



## chillbot (Mar 7, 2018)

I liked your other avatar better. You know the one.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 7, 2018)

chillbot said:


> There are people who may or may not be amazing and talented musicians and composers but of whom I will never respect their opinion because of certain beliefs, or, in extreme cases, the love of a certain red-headed buffoon presiding over los estados unidos.



So basically you are talking about fans of Ed Sheeran.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 9, 2018)

On another tip, I am interested in opinions about users with real names who have, shall we say, hyper real images as avatars that may/may not accurately represent themselves...


----------



## pmountford (Mar 10, 2018)

TBH I accept both sides of this argument. I understand where Charlie is coming from although once you've been loitering around here for as many years as so many of us have you get to respect certain contributors' arguments irrespective of their names because they've generally built a reputation of talking sense (perhaps with the exception of @chillbot ) so you don't necessarily have to know the real name of who is at the other end of the avatar. Having said that I've been caught up too many times in the hysteria behind new sample library releases and the hype surrounding them by 'unknowns' that I've grown rather cynical now when reading how great a library is and take those type of comments with a pinch of salt...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 11, 2018)

Based on what Mr. Clouser wrote, and what I've read in this discussion, I'm going to be a lot more careful about what I contribute to this forum in the future.


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2018)

chillbot said:


> And a few of you are on my shit list.


Being on the shit list gives me purpose


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 11, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> So basically you are talking about fans of Ed Sheeran.


I saw him at Winter NAMM. He was wearing an SOS shirt and interviewing vendors.



Best,

Geoff


----------

